# scratch building, how common?



## MrDuane

totally WOW, I went to the store to buy my first set of stuff, and the guy let me look inside a campbell box, it's basically totally a box of toothpicks and instructions, lol. talk about kit bashing. I didn't know they'd be that much of a scratch build. I can only wonder that you are actually buying the plans, ^_^. so, now begs the question, how many people actually go to the store and buy dowels, and small sheets of flat wood for building sides and build their stuff totally, as compared to buying the preconstructed ones to set down all as one piece? 

at some of these prices, is it actually cheaper to scratch build one and draw up your own plans? actually glad of my stint as a draftman years ago knowing which end of a scale is what.


----------



## waltr

I do since all those tiny detailed parts and building is what I really like doing.

On those craftsman kits the plans/instructions is a major part of the kit. However, there is usually parts in the kit that could be hard to find or even made just for that kit.

Cheaper to scratch build? Maybe but you'll be surprised at how fast all those sheets and sticks of wood add up at the cash register. However, if you scratch build enough then larger pieces of wood are cheaper and you do get to use it up.

Here is a web site to a kit company. Enjoy going through their site to look at what can be produced from a very good wood kit. Do check their user's forum for some photo sequences of structures in progress.
http://www.sierrawestscalemodels.com/

The Sierra West kits and very good with a very detailed instruction book.
Campbell's kit are good but without the detailed instructions.
Then there are a few LASER cut wood kits that can be easier to put together.

Besides structures I also build wood and resin rail car kits like to ones from LaBelle.
https://www.labellemodels.com/

Just a little FYI:
A Campbell kit is still a kit and not scratch building. Kit bashing is starting with a kit then making major changes to finish with something that does not look like the picture on the box.

Have fun.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

The first time I opened a Campbell kit I thought the same thing. "Wow, I just bought a box of sticks". They are nice kits and fairly easy to build. The instructions are easy to follow. If you've never scratch built a building before Campbell kits will give you a good idea of how to do it.

Here's one I built a while ago.










Laser cut kits are a bit different than a Campbell kit. I recently won one there is a lot less cutting to do and it look more like a kit.

I scratch build because I don't have much in the way of 'disposable' income to spend on my hobby. I have a 4" table saw and cut my own strip wood which over a few months has totally justified the price of the saw. I also use plaster, paper, plastic, brass, copper, aluminum and just about anything else in my builds. Here's a couple of things that I've scratch built.









This is made from wood that I cut, some Northeast siding and Sculpy.









I cut the wood for this one from a 5 gallon paint stiring stick. The roof is made from a soda can.









The building is made from plaster bricks that I cast using Linka molds.









This is also made from plaster also with Linka molds.









This is made from illustration board, card stock and some other heavy paper. The tower is scratch built from brass.

Scratchbuilding is almost the same as building a kit. The only difference is you don't have parts or directions. Sometimes its more fun, sometimes its extremely frustrating. In the end you end up with something that is different from anything anybody else has.


----------



## tankist

Dave, very nice job .


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks to me like "Dave" has the market cornered on most businesses in that little town!

Hope you can sit back and enjoy the fruits of your labor, Dave! Nice work.

TJ


----------



## MrDuane

WOW, let me tune in to WDAV, most impressive, if only I have half of your talent. what compnay does the laser cut kits? I may need to get my feet wet first.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Thanks!

There's a bunch of companies that make laser cut kits. Here's a couple links:
http://www.besttrains.com/
http://www.railroadkits.com/store/
http://www.barmillsmodels.com/
http://www.jlinnovative.com/


----------



## NIMT

Dave,
Well I think some of us are glad your not doing the train side of this hobby, you would make the rest of us look like a bunch of snot nosed kids!
You have excellent talent at modeling!:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz

Nice work Dave...

I still scratch, using whatever is handy and avoiding expensive supplies...


















...the 'boose is scratched, the loco bashed...









...shirt cardboard and other bits...


----------



## tommot

Hello All

I scratchbuild because I model In N scale and I don't think there's enough available in that scale. Here are a couple of structures I have done

I find that I can scratchbuild something for less that $10, some even cheaper than that. Some of the kits on the market are way too expensive for what you get...

Tom


----------



## shaygetz

Welcome...nice work, Tom...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats

Very nice work Tom thanks for sharing :thumbsup: I know what you mean about the price of the kits.


----------



## Big Ed

Very nice Tom.:thumbsup:

What do you use for material? All stuff just laying around?
Or do you buy in bulk certain materials. Like the wood or styrene?
What do you use?

I have a box full of junk. I find it laying around on the ground in my travels.
Pieces of small pipe, brass, copper, wire,.......garbage.

One day it might come in handy.

Like the turkey plastic pop up timer pieces they use, there must be a use for them. I have a small box of them too.:thumbsup:

Junk, everyone look around, on the ground.
It's free.


----------



## raleets

big ed,
I think I've developed a serious new "sickness"   I find myself looking at all sorts of crap laying around and brainstorming on how to use it on my layout. I find myself looking at houses and buildings and trying to figure out how to steal some ideas for my layout. I find myself thinking about trains hour after hour. 
Any cure?
Bob


----------



## tommot

big ed said:


> Very nice Tom.:thumbsup:
> 
> What do you use for material? All stuff just laying around?
> Or do you buy in bulk certain materials. Like the wood or styrene?
> What do you use?
> 
> I have a box full of junk. I find it laying around on the ground in my travels.
> Pieces of small pipe, brass, copper, wire,.......garbage.
> 
> One day it might come in handy.
> 
> Like the turkey plastic pop up timer pieces they use, there must be a use for them. I have a small box of them too.:thumbsup:
> 
> Junk, everyone look around, on the ground.
> It's free.


Thanks Ed, I usually buy the clapboard in bundles. the last show I went to I got ten sheets, 3 1/2" x 24", for around $30. I buy the strip wood from a LHS. He usually gives me a 20% discount, Tichy windows and doors, the rest is whatever I have or can find for chimneys, smoke stackes, etc....
Tom


----------



## Xnats

big ed said:


> I have a box full of junk. I find it laying around on the ground in my travels.
> Pieces of small pipe, brass, copper, wire,.......garbage.
> 
> One day it might come in handy.
> 
> Like the turkey plastic pop up timer pieces they use, there must be a use for them. I have a small box of them too.:thumbsup:
> 
> Junk, everyone look around, on the ground.
> It's free.


Ed 
Do you know how much junk I have collected in my years at work 
Besides I'm doing my part of keeping NJ clean while I'm out in the field :laugh:
To bad 99.9 % of the stuff is to big for N Scale though


----------



## ttello5873

I have found that kit bashing can be challenging. I have done a few kit bashed items "O" scale. I tend to pick items that need major reconstruction of the original unit. IE, converting a standard GP40 to the MBTA 1100 series GP40mc. Took 2 diesels and 1 Kaslo wide cab and about 4 months.


----------



## ttello5873

Does anyone know if any 3D company that does the NS, Cressent Cab on "O" scale? I have found 2 that do 3Dbut only in HO/N..


----------



## Patrick1544

Nice modeling, Dave!


----------



## Dirtytom

You guys have talent. Even my kits look kit based as I suffer from aciute lack of ability. Still enjoy the hobby and keeps on brain thinking.
thanks for the pictures

DT


----------



## Dr Bob

I generally stick with styrene and wood kits as they are assembled more quickly. However, I have scratch built a few styrene and wood items for my layouts. Both are fairly easy to work with if you have the proper tools and you spend time developing good plans. Wood is nice in that you can pin the wood pieces over the scale drawings and fit them before you glue them together. Styrene is nice in that there are many preformed pieces and surface textures available. Finding the right preformed windows and doors can be challenging for styrene buildings.

Dr Bob


----------



## ak-milw

I am doing a prototype layout and 99% of my buildings are scratchbuilt using the real buildings or pictures to work from. I mainly use basswood but have been know to use other materials.


----------



## DonR

Those who have delved into the fun of scratch building have found it
to be very enjoyable task to do and satisfying to show off. Of course, some
are better craftsmen than others, but even those, like me, of
questionable talent, can eventually turn out some nice buildings.
A knowledge of actual construction techniques is also very
helpful.

As suggested, having a real building as a model is helpful. Also,
to me, mandatory, have a ruler in the Scale you are working. That
way you can use a tape to measure the real dimension, the mark
your model materials using the Scale ruler. 

Go ahead and try it. You'll find it a very relaxing way to spend
a couple hours, day after day. You do a little, today, a little more
tomorrow, and so on. Don't rush, let the noggin give you
ideas as you go along.

But start small. Maybe a yard shed, or a small 1 story office
for a sand and gravel company.

Don


----------



## nvrr49

I used to buy a bunch of parts, and still build FSM kits, and other craftsman kits. But, for the most part, not I 3d print at least the basic structure. See examples at nvrr49.blogspot.com


----------

